# Aquascape video soundtrax



## zozo (15 Jun 2016)

What soundtrack would you use to accompany a an aquascape video?

Let me kick off with what i personaly experience, usualy 90% of the time its..


But what if all goes to plan and we realy fly away?


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Jun 2016)

We Can Work It Out -Beatles -aquarium full of male guppies.Good Vibrations -Beach Boys late evening when the external filter is more noisy anything by Barry White to get those Discus spawning


----------



## zozo (16 Jun 2016)

Lol.. I guess i had a beer to much when i got the idea of opening this thread..  But actualy i was rather seriously thinking about what are nice tracks to mix in with an aquascape video? One that goes with the scape and theme.. For now due to inexperience i'm still strugling a bit to make it look the way i realy want it and so i'm a bit in despair when looking into the tank. And for now couldn't think of anything else than "One day i'll fly away" but not for now still got a lame wing. And i'm not realy a music listener anymore after beeing a bar tender for over 12 years i heard about enough but never realy listened. So everytime i think of some i'm rather in doubt if it realy fits..

Would be nice to have a list of nice music which could be used as aquascape video background music. Which music do you think of? When you think of making a video of your scape? 

It maybe helps other people in the same boath over the line and give inspiration as well and maybe will result in more videos posted on the forum..


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Jun 2016)

Trying to  think of something like a sound to express the beauty of a aquascape, the instrumental Albatross comes to mind .


----------



## zozo (16 Jun 2016)

PARAGUAY said:


> the instrumental Albatross comes to mind


Oh yes i remember that old fleetwood mac? Isn't it.. That's indeed one which could do..


----------



## roadmaster (16 Jun 2016)

Pink Floyd "Dark side of the moon"
Nina Simone "Put a spell on you"


----------



## Nelson (16 Jun 2016)

.


----------



## PARAGUAY (17 Jun 2016)

Sure it might have been done but the theme from The Deer Hunter  sounds great on classical guitar also on piano.A large heavily planted tank with small fish make a perfect combination


----------



## Manisha (21 Jun 2016)

zozo said:


> Lol.. I guess i had a beer to much when i got the idea of opening this thread..  But actualy i was rather seriously thinking about what are nice tracks to mix in with an aquascape video? One that goes with the scape and theme.. For now due to inexperience i'm still strugling a bit to make it look the way i realy want it and so i'm a bit in despair when looking into the tank. And for now couldn't think of anything else than "One day i'll fly away" but not for now still got a lame wing. And i'm not realy a music listener anymore after beeing a bar tender for over 12 years i heard about enough but never realy listened. So everytime i think of some i'm rather in doubt if it realy fits..
> 
> Would be nice to have a list of nice music which could be used as aquascape video background music. Which music do you think of? When you think of making a video of your scape?
> 
> It maybe helps other people in the same boath over the line and give inspiration as well and maybe will result in more videos posted on the forum..



Marcel - Cool topic by the way  I think different music suits different tanks & set ups if you see what I mean? I personally enjoy watching aquascaping videos with "classical music" accompanying them. But I think the inhabitants make a difference too!

For a chilled 'Angelfish' tank - I'd like 'Levi - I believe' or 'Schubert Ava Maria'
For faster, bolder fish something Epic - I'd like 'Orff - O Fortuna' or 'Prokiev Montagues & Capulets'

Classic isn't everyone's preference though, 'Pearl Jam Release' & 'Incubus Aqueous Transmission' are chilled with a rock feel (& Incubus totally wrote that to accompany an aquascape!)

And for in your face rams and bold dwarf cichlids I'd like 'Chemical Brothers - Setting Sun' or The Justice remix of 'MGMT - Electric Feel'

For a school of tetras or rasboras something upbeat - I like 'Jackie Wilson - High'

Shrimp Tanks are the easiest... The Benny Hill Theme ( & for any clumsy fish or aquascapes! )


----------



## Manisha (21 Jun 2016)

Oh & Nine Inch Nails for a particularly bad ass sexy tank (With the inappropriate lyrics edited out)


----------



## zozo (22 Jun 2016)

Manisha said:


> Classic isn't everyone's preference though,


Tho i think Bach's Cello suite n1 kinda swings, even if you don't like classic it still does..


And this swings also, unbelievably.. Something for a tank with Chinese Mountain Minnows. 


I like it..


----------



## pablo (22 Jun 2016)

Within you, without you 

Originally from Beatles Sergeant Peppers album, reprised excellently by Easy Star All Stars:


----------



## PARAGUAY (22 Jun 2016)

Listening to the videos Zozo. Bachs influence is all over the Beatles and second one wouldnt sound out of place on Sgt Pepper intro for Day in The Life


----------



## zozo (23 Jun 2016)

As a kid i saw this clip on TV from the film Allegro non Troppo and never forgot it..

If i ever would make an aquascape making of video, this is definitevely a perfecr soundtrack.. All about development.


----------



## Manisha (12 Jul 2016)

zozo said:


> As a kid i saw this clip on TV from the film Allegro non Troppo and never forgot it..
> 
> If i ever would make an aquascape making of video, this is definitevely a perfecr soundtrack.. All about development.




I've heard this music without seeing that video & imagine it as an Arabian Nights theme .... That video also is not what I expected but nonetheless it would be well suited to a making of 

It reminds me of Disney's interpretation in Fantasia of a classical piece...hold on ...


----------



## zozo (12 Jul 2016)

Manisha said:


> imagine it as an Arabian Nights theme



Maurice Ravel was Spanish (Bask) origine, could be the Moorisch influence on this piece. Since my childhood, also because of that animated video clip one of my all time favorites. I was so intrigued by it, i took this record to school when i was about 7 and in aw i asked the teacher to play it in front of the class, nobody was impressed and all looked it me like i was from another planet. Even the teacher was a culture barbarian, he thought the track took to long.. Funny that was also the year when i got my first aquarium. 

Yes that Disney video is also cool..


----------



## Manisha (12 Jul 2016)

zozo said:


> Maurice Ravel was Spanish (Bask) origine, could be the Moorisch influence on this piece. Since my childhood, also because of that animated video clip one of my all time favorites. I was so intrigued by it, i took this record to school when i was about 7 and in aw i asked the teacher to play it in front of the class, nobody was impressed and all looked it me like i was from another planet. Even the teacher was a culture barbarian, he thought the track took to long.. Funny that was also the year when i got my first aquarium.
> 
> Yes that Disney video is also cool..



Ha! I also took my vhs copy of fantasia into school...It actually was turned off halfway through because clearly the class was bored & talked too much! I got my classical influence from my dad... childhood has a lot to answer for!

That piece is very good - listening to an orchestra play it live would be amazing - videos or cds just don't do it justice.


----------



## Nelson (12 Jul 2016)

zozo said:


> As a kid i saw this clip on TV from the film Allegro non Troppo and never forgot it..
> 
> If i ever would make an aquascape making of video, this is definitevely a perfecr soundtrack.. All about development.



Bolero always reminds me of this .


----------



## zozo (12 Jul 2016)

Ver(y)tiginous Neil..  Dit you see that split... Man!  That must have been cold...


----------



## Lindy (13 Jul 2016)

Nelson said:


> Bolero always reminds me of this .



Funny, Bolero always reminds me of this


----------



## zozo (13 Jul 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Funny, Bolero always reminds me of this


Bo Derek the only Amazone with nicer manes the the pony she rides... 

An adventure in ecstacy..  Reminds me of my Ex her name was Stacey..  Now that was adventures..


----------



## KipperSarnie (25 Aug 2016)

Be careful with sound tracks, I have over 80 wildlife video's on YouTube & music copyright is a problem.
I now use My own music made up of copyright free GarageBand loops.
Yet I still get copyright claims when an "Artist" (?) has also used the same loop (s) in their composition.
I always counterclaim enclosing all the details as well as the Copyright Free Declaration from GarageBand.
If the false claimant does not reply the video becomes their property for 30 days only returning to you after that period.

There are a number of companies making money doing this, They claim your video if you do not counter claim then it remains theirs.
If you counter claim they never reply as they have control for 30 days before the copyright returns to you.
They can also wait untill day 30 to refute your claim so the process starts all over again...... You counter claim, they wait 30 days.
Legitimate companies accept the mistake & return the copyright to you immediately.


----------



## Manuel Arias (25 Aug 2016)

KipperSarnie said:


> Be careful with sound tracks, I have over 80 wildlife video's on YouTube & music copyright is a problem.
> I now use My own music made up of copyright free GarageBand loops.
> Yet I still get copyright claims when an "Artist" (?) has also used the same loop (s) in their composition.
> I always counterclaim enclosing all the details as well as the Copyright Free Declaration from GarageBand.
> ...



Such a beautiful world in which we live... People always looking for ways to parasite others. This kind of things make me very sad...  Good I do not upload videos to YouTube, so I have not to face this kind of abuses.


----------



## zozo (25 Aug 2016)

KipperSarnie said:


> Be careful with sound tracks, I have over 80 wildlife video's on YouTube & music copyright is a problem.
> I now use My own music made up of copyright free GarageBand loops.
> Yet I still get copyright claims when an "Artist" (?) has also used the same loop (s) in their composition.
> I always counterclaim enclosing all the details as well as the Copyright Free Declaration from GarageBand.
> ...



I had a few blocked, but only in few countries.. It seems not all take it that serious and some do. Made some videos including a soundtrack and all are blocked from view in Germany.. At least that's what some Germans i know report, they can't watch my videos.. Usualy this only happens if you use software to merge a soundtrack and the © tags stay intact. But some even block already when there is no such tag because it's recorded with the cameras mic. So they must have a team investigating it physicaly. I can understand the whole © concept, but some take it a step to far and sit on it like chicken on a egg. I don't want to make profit with someting you claim is yours. But if i even can't have a little fun witht it without you making profit of my back only so i can spread your word so you can profit even more? You might just stick where the sun doesn't shine. Was it Geronimo who said "How can men own a piece of land?" But they claim they do.. Same as a piece of sound. It would be very different if all those freaking rich artists for once did something realy good with their money other than by 1 car for each day of the week.


----------



## KipperSarnie (25 Aug 2016)

I think it is Sony that has the ban for video's in Germany.
I don't have a problem with legitimate claims, I know Sony just claims the copyright to the music without making money on that claim.
All you have to do is acknowledge the copyright.

I had a popular video set at a waterhole in Hawange, I used the  "Out of Africa" theme & "Zulu" for where the males appeared.
Sony rightfully claimed the © to the music & the video was banned in Germany.
I reworked it using GarageBand & guess what?
3 different companies claimed copyright, luckily because I counter claimed the whole video & audio finally returned to my control.


----------



## Cor (25 Aug 2016)

everything from CMA
For example:


----------



## Manisha (3 Oct 2016)

KipperSarnie said:


> I think it is Sony that has the ban for video's in Germany.
> I don't have a problem with legitimate claims, I know Sony just claims the copyright to the music without making money on that claim.
> All you have to do is acknowledge the copyright.
> 
> ...


We can but dream...


----------

